
520M-year-old arthropod brains turn paleontology on its head - diodorus
http://phys.org/news/2015-11-million-year-old-arthropod-brains-paleontology.html
======
PeterWhittaker
Summary: Long-held belief - soft tissues don't fossilize. Researcher claimed
to find fossilized brain, met with flack and disbelief, subsequently
demonstrated how it could have happened (flash coverage with sufficient mud in
sufficiently anoxic environment). Brain imprints are fossilized films of
flattened carbon.

